# nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?



## Eddie (20. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe eine dringende Frage:
Kann ich meine Kois in einen Teich aus WU-Beton ohne zusätzliche Beschichtung setzen ? Oder sondert der Beton Gift- oder Schadstoffe aus ?

Hintergrund: Mein Folienteich ist im Eimer (Anfängerfehler Nr. 1: an der Folie gespart ......) wg. mehreren Löchern und Rissen. Die ganze Umrandung ist mit in Magerbeton verlegten Platten fertiggestellt so dass ich eine neue Folie nur sehr schwer einbauen kann. Also habe ich mir überlegt in den Teich auf die Folie wasserundurchlässigen Beton einzubauen. Platz dafür wäre da. 
Über schnelle Antworten wäre ich dankbar da es immer kälter wird und meine Fischkis bald wieder eingesetzt werden müssen.
Gruß Eddie


----------



## Mühle (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Hallo Eddie,

Du möchtest eine "Weiße Wanne" herstellen ? Das ist aber sehr kompliziert.

Der Beton ist speziell, die Bewehrung wird sehr eng verlegt, damit bei der Hydratation viele kleine Haarrisse entstehen und nicht zu große. Beton reißt beim Erhärten immer, wasserdichten Beton gibt es nicht.

Die Dichtigkeit würde ich demzufolge mit einer Beschichtung oder Folie herstellen  , aber ich kenne ja nicht Deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Eddie (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Hallo Britta.
Ja, im Endeffekt ist das eine weisse Wanne. Gebaut würde das ganze von einem Profi (und Freund) der mir Dichtheit garantiert. Mir geht es eigentlich nur um Absonderungen des Betons, technisch sehe ich keine Probleme ...          :beeten: :beeten: :beeten: :beeten:


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Hi Eddie

Lies dir mal diese Seite durch. Speziell 1-2006. Möglich das dir einige Beiträge auf dieser Seite etwas weiterhelfen.

http://www.beton-informationen.de/

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Toralf (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Wir haben auf unserem Entenhof auch eine weiße Wanne und das Wasser hält sich bestens darin. Mein Schwiegervater hat dort paar Goldies drin und die lümmeln seit 4 Jahren. Eine weitere Abdichtung ist dort nicht notwendig. Das Becken ist nicht so riesig wie ein Teich aber es geht. Bei der Bewehrung haben wir einfache Baustahlmatten verwendet.

Liebe Grüße Toralf


----------



## rainthanner (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*



			
				Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich meine Kois in einen Teich aus WU-Beton ohne zusätzliche Beschichtung setzen ?


Ich würde das nicht machen, ohne den Teich anschließend trotzdem mit Folie auskleiden zu lassen. 
Ob das auf Dauer dicht ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich kein Fachman in der Betoneck bin. 
Ich habe bisher noch keinen Betonteich mit koigerechter Oberfläche gesehen. Allesamt hatten megarauhe Oberflächen (auch wenn sie gestrichen waren) und die Fische darin sahen entsprechend lückenhaft in der Beschuppung aus. 
Ich versuche das mal einfach und einleuchtend zu erklären: 
Wenn Koi vermehrt __ Parasiten haben, dann scheuern die sich überall, wo ihnen das möglich ist. Auf einer glatten Oberfläche, wie sie eine Folie bietet, können sie das sehr lange machen, bis sich erste Rötungen auf der Haut oder den Schuppen zeigen. Oft werden sie in der Zeit mit dem Parasitenproblem ganz von selbst fertig. Auf einer Oberfläche, wie sie der Beton bietet, __ fliegen beim ersten Mal bereits die Schuppen. Der Fisch ist also schutzlos allem "Bösen" ausgeliefert. 
Man kann sich jatzt auch ausmalen, wie Koi dann erst nach einem Laich-Morgen  in einem Betonteich aussehen können. 
Mach dir mal über folgendes Gedanken: 
Wenns gut wär, dann hätten es längst ganz viele. 
Hat aber keiner. (Wenigstens nicht lange) 


Meine Frage: 
Warum willst du auf Folie verzichten? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Eddie (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

@ all: erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe
@ Rainer: Auf die Folie verzichten möchte ich 
a) wg. der optischen Wirkung, weil ich die unvermeidbaren Falten nicht will und weil ich keine Idee für einen ordentlichen Abschluß am oberen Rand habe.
b) befürchte ich dass ich meinen Teich im Grundwasser in sandigem Boden gebaut habe so dass ich um Beton wohl nicht herumkomme.
c) glaube ich eine Betonoberfläche wird -wenn sie ordentlich gemacht wird- annähernd so glatt wie Folie. Und wenn sich meine Kois reiben wollen suchen die sich sowieso eine rauhe Oberfläche (Findlinge, Substrat, etc.) 
d) wg. der Finanzen. Ich habe ausgerechnet dass ich eine Folie von 21x10m bräuchte. Da ich an einigen Stellen kein Substrat dauerhaft auf die Folie bekomme müsste ich m.A. nach Kautschukfolie nehmen und dann werde ich allein bei  den Preisen für Folie und Kleber blass . Und dass dann zusätzlich zum Beton ..... 
Klar is d) nur ein schwaches Argument, wenn ich Zeit hätte würde es rausfallen. Da meine 69 Kois (beim Abfischen gezählt und fotografiert  , wenn man schon mal die Gelegenheit hat....) aber auch noch wieder eingesetzt werden müssen ist das ganze nun mal JETZT dran.
Gruß Eddie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Morgen,

Eigentlich steht deine Meinung doch schon fest, oder ?



Viel Glück und Daumen drück für die Kois


Uwe


----------



## Eddie (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Die Meinung dass ich Beton brauche steht, da hast du recht. Meine Zweifel bestehen wg. evtl. Schadstoffe die der Beton unbeschichtet abgibt .....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

OK, Entschuldige.

Wie ist es denn mit GFK ?


----------



## geecebird (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Aber sprengt GFK nicht in einer solchen Größenordnung jeden Kostenrahmen?!?!? Ich habe hier letztens gelesen, dass ein Eimer rund 1200 Euro kosten soll. [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]Hier der Thread dazu[/URL]

Das hält mich zum Beispiel von der weiteren Planung ab, meinen Selbstbaufilter aus GFK zu gestalten. Ich suche jetzt mehr nach IBC-Containern, die den Zweck erfüllen sollen.


----------



## patty4 (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*



			
				Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Meinung dass ich Beton brauche steht, da hast du recht. Meine Zweifel bestehen wg. evtl. Schadstoffe die der Beton unbeschichtet abgibt .....



Hallo Eddie,

ich habe einen Betonteich - allerdings keine Koi....

Beton kann man abdichten, indem man ihn mit Dichtschlämme streicht. Die ist recht kostengünstig, für Fische auch nicht gefährlich, man muß aber bei der Verarbeitung ein paar Sachen beachten.

In einen frischen Betonteich soll man keine Fische einsetzen, denn der Beton gibt recht lange Stoffe an das Wasser ab ( es kann sogar Probleme geben, wenn man nachträglich noch einen Bachlauf dranbetoniert, oder ähnliches).

Die Empfehlung die ich gelesen habe ist: den fertigen Teich mehrmals komplett mit Wasser füllen, ein paar Tage warten, Wasser wegkippen. Wie oft man das machen muss, dass es für Koi reicht ?   Bei meinen Fischen hat 3 mal gereicht - allerdings geht das weder schnell noch ist es besonders kostengünstig.

Außerdem muss Beton doch 6-8 Wochen trocknen - wenn Du Dichtschlämme draufmachst (was empfehlenswert ist) brauchst DU nochmal 1-2 Wochen.

Also wenn Du Zeitdruck hast, dann ist Folie doch sicher besser....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*



> Außerdem muss Beton doch 6-8 Wochen trocknen - wenn Du Dichtschlämme draufmachst (was empfehlenswert ist) brauchst DU nochmal 1-2 Wochen.



Hi Patty4
Zu Punkt 1: hier reichen auch schon 14Tage. Natürlich abhängig von der Außentemperatur.
Punkt 2: Wenn ich solange hätte warten müssen bis meine Dichtschlämme, im Schwerkraftfilter sowie im Bachlauf 26Mtr.,abgetrocknet wäre, dann gute Nacht. Auch die Verarbeitung von Dichtschlämme ist Temperaturabhängig. Ideal ist hier das derzeitige Wetter. Nicht zu warm, und nicht zu kalt( nass). Bei ersterem würde es zu Rissbildung kommen durch zu schnelle Austrocknung und bei letzterem würde die Durchtrocknung zu lange dauern.
Bei dreimaligem Auftrag und bei einer Außentemperatur von 16/18 Grad ist das Ganze ( Dichtschlämme)gegessen in max. 3 Tagen.
Danach kann man immer noch Silolack (  )
mehrlagig aufbringen.
Beides Dichtschlämme sowie Silolack verhindern ein ausblühen des Betons.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Eddie (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Hallo, erst mal vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Ich habe jetzt feststellen müssen dass ein Betonteich ohne Beschichtung nicht funktioniert da der Beton über einen längeren Zeitraum Kalk und andere Schadstoffe ans Wasser abgibt. Daher werde ich den Beton mit einer polymeren Dichtschlämme auskleiden. Ob alles klappt lasse ich euch wissen.:beeten: :beeten: :beeten: 
Gruß Eddie


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

hi

sicher klappt das mit der dichtschlämme 

mein gemauerter teich ist damit abgedichtet und ist schon einige jahre dicht


----------



## olli74 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Ein Hallo euch allen,

sorry das ich mich hier mal einklinke. Ich bin auch gerade beim Bau meines gemauerten Teiches. Ich wollte ihn nur mit Dicht schlämme abdichten. Der nette Herr im Baustoffhandel meinte aber es sei nicht gut für die Fische! Aller wie viel Jahre muss ich denn wenn ich noch Silo Lack auftrage neu streichen? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Grüße aus Sachsen

Jens


----------



## Eddie (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: nur WU-Beton für Koiteich ?*

Hallo zusammen.
So, mein Teich ist fertig und dicht. Bei mir hat das Ganze in folgender Weise gut funktioniert:
-Beton B 25 als Treppenbeton mit 2 Lagen Estrichgittern bewehrt,
-Dichtschlämme,
-Nach säubern ein Gewebe mit Flexkleber aufgezogen,
-Noch eine Schicht Flexkleber aufgezogen und wegen der Optik Perlkies 2/4 eingestreut.

Zum gemauerten Teich: Wir haben in unserem jugendlichem Leichtsinn letztes Jahr einen Pool (zum schwimmen ...) in den Garten meines Bruders gebuddelt. Hergestellt aus vergossenen Schalsteinen mit Bewehrung und massiver Sohle. als wir eine Karre Wasser aussen in die Baugrube kippten hatten wir gleich fliessend Wasser IM Pool (klar, Schalsteine sind aus Porenbeton....). Wir haben den Pool dann mineralisch verputzt und mit dem AQUASTOP-System (gibts im Baumarkt) nachbehandelt. dann noch zweimal mit Schwimmbadlack gestrichen und das Becken ist dicht wie eine Badewanne.

Fotos schicke ich nach, finde gerade keine.
Gruß Eddie


----------

